# Roam Free, Baby - TiVo Begins Out-of-Home Streaming Service



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

Roam Free, Baby!

Out-of-Home Streaming for TiVo Roamio(TM) Users Delivers Live and Recorded Content via Wi-Fi Anywhere, Anytime 

First Set-Top-Box for Cable Subscribers That Enables Out-of-Home Streaming; Makes Cable an Even Better Experience for TV Lovers

SAN JOSE, CA -- (Marketwired) -- 10/24/13 -- TiVo Inc., a leader in advanced television services and the creator of digital video recorders (DVRs), announced today the launch of out-of-home streaming on the TiVo Roamio Pro and TiVo Roamio Plus DVRs, letting you stream and download your live TV and recorded content to your smartphones and tablets from anywhere.

"Until now, your shows have been locked up in your set top box at home," said Jim Denney, Vice President of Product Marketing at TiVo. "Now with a TiVo Roamio DVR, whether it's a hotel in Denmark, the waiting room at the dentist office, when you're stuck at the airport, or at the gym, out-of-home streaming gives you the level of choice, control and freedom that consumers have come to expect from TiVo."

TiVo Roamio combines the functionality of a DVR, Apple TV, Roku and Slingbox and even with all of those devices in your entertainment center you still wouldn't have access to everything a Roamio can do for you. Cable provides a phenomenal experience and TiVo Roamio makes it even better by extending it anywhere and making it stickier benefiting both cable subscribers and operators. 

While doing what other cable set-top-boxes don't do: combine all the best of linear TV with all the best over-the-top content, TV lovers now have the ability to roam free and both control and consume from out of the home through a mobile device. The new TiVo mobile experience includes full mobility and control:


-- Out-of-home & in-home streaming: watch your live or recorded shows remotely anywhere you have Wi-Fi
-- Out-of-home and in-home downloading: download your content to enjoy anywhere so that low bandwidth or lack of a Wi-Fi connection never slows you down
-- What to Watch Now: no matter where you are, TiVo's second screen dashboard provides instantaneous personalized recommendations the
second you pull up your TiVo app
-- Remote scheduling: view the programming guide, manage recordings or set a Season Pass any time -- no matter where you are
-- Mobile Search & discovery: figure out what's on whether you're in the office or a hotel and enjoy the same browsing tools you have with your TiVo at home (including the TiVo editorial Collections and show, cast and actor information)

"The TiVo Roamio has reset the bar for what a DVR can do," said Colin Dixon, Chief Analyst and Founder of nScreenMedia. "Making all that functionality and content available anywhere will allow users to get more value from the content they already pay for, cementing TiVo as the market-leading personal TV solution."

The TiVo Roamio DVR Series includes three models: TiVo Roamio ($199.99), TiVo Roamio Plus ($399.99) and TiVo Roamio Pro ($599.99). Roamio features four or six tuners and unprecedented storage (ranging from 75 hours to 450 hours of HD content) ensuring you will never miss a show again and have plenty of space for all the shows and movies you need at your fingertips. 

All subscribers with a TiVo Roamio Pro and TiVo Roamio Plus will automatically receive the out-of-home streaming feature via an automatic software and mobile app update starting today. Base-model TiVo Roamio requires separate TiVo Stream to enable out-of-home streaming (and support for out-of-home streaming for existing users with a TiVo Stream is scheduled for next month). Support for streaming over 4G/LTE and to Android devices is scheduled for 2014. 

Out-of-home streaming requires an Apple iPhone, iPad or iPod Touch device running iOS 5.1 or higher, and only supports streaming to one of your mobile devices at a time. Due to the copy protection assigned by the content provider, not all content can be downloaded to your mobile device for offline viewing, and not all content can be streamed when you are away from your local network. Visit tivo.com for additional terms and restrictions that apply.


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

I just updated my iOS app and it isn't letting me stream anything from my box...


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

barrett14 said:


> I just updated my iOS app and it isn't letting me stream anything from my box...


You have to re-do the streaming device setup while connected to your home LAN.


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

Gotcha. Thanks


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

bayern_fan said:


> You have to re-do the streaming device setup while connected to your home LAN.


Indeed thanks. On my iPhone I was automatically prompted to do this. But not on the iPad.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

It works well but my Slingbox still looks better in low bandwidth situations. 

This does give me a workaround to my issue of having to select 1080i/1080p output so my slingbox works...I like that when I have 1080p output only that Netflix doesn't cut out when switching between 720p/1080p. 

When this feature works via a web browser i'll use it much more often. Having AirPlay would be nice aswell. I don't like watching stuff on my small screen. 

We are getting there! Keep up the good work TiVo the box is finally becoming my all in one solution!


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

No Android OS support? Lame. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The quality is MUCH better then I expected...

You have to start the stream under a WiFi connection, but can continue to watch using LTE - and I am very suprised how clean the signal is using my LTE iPad.

I cannot wait until they open it up for full LTE usage - far more usable for me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bradleys said:


> The quality is MUCH better then I expected...
> 
> You have to start the stream under a WiFi connection, but can continue to watch using LTE - and I am very suprised how clean the signal is using my LTE iPad.
> 
> I cannot wait until they open it up for full LTE usage - far more usable for me.


Why not just have the capability to start while using LTE? I can download at much, much faster rates than the public wifi connections can. And with unlimited data from Verizon I'm not worried about how much I download. I guess even if they did have android support it wouldn't be of much use to me yet. I'll have to continue using my Slingbox 350.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Why not just have the capability to start while using LTE? I can download at much, much faster rates than the public wifi connections can. And with unlimited data from Verizon I'm not worried about how much I download. I guess even if they did have android support it wouldn't be of much use to me yet. I'll have to continue using my Slingbox 350.


According to Dave Z, it had something to do with Apple not approving streaming apps that cannot adapt down to a minimum level for use on Cellular. The current implementation could not meet that standard yet, so we have Wi-Fi only until adaptive rate streaming is improved.

It really isn't that bad, because I can still initiate a download and start watching the stream as it downloads. I rarely have access to Wi-Fi hot spots and when I do, they are so bad it isn't worth the trouble - so I am looking forward to the LTE release this Spring.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

Streams frequently don't work and are blurry and choppy when they do. Downloads take forever and usually lose the connection before they finish. My tivo network is 6 meg ATT and I'm downloading on a 50 meg comcast network.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

I went to McDonald's for lunch today and streamed just fine to an iPhone over public wifi....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dslunceford said:


> I_* went to McDonald's for lunch today*_ and streamed just fine to an iPhone over public wifi....


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

alleybj said:


> Streams frequently don't work and are blurry and choppy when they do. Downloads take forever and usually lose the connection before they finish. My tivo network is 6 meg ATT and I'm downloading on a 50 meg comcast network.


I am blown away by the quality I am getting. Off my buddies MiFi it wasn't the best, but as soon as I stepped away and reverted to LTE the quality was outstanding.

Stopped at a local Jimmy John's for lunch and played with and it worked very well. I have to say, I am pretty happy!

Looking forward to the LTE enabled version.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Since I'm a lowly android user I'll have to wait. Here's a question - can you access pytivo shares?

I'm guessing not... maybe one could open access to the pytivo web interface remotely, and use that to push to the tivo first, and then stream it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

swerver said:


> Since I'm a lowly android user I'll have to wait. Here's a question - can you access pytivo shares?


 No, the app doesn't see pyTivo and/or TD video shares.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Why not just have the capability to start while using LTE? I can download at much, much faster rates than the public wifi connections can. And with unlimited data from Verizon I'm not worried about how much I download. I guess even if they did have android support it wouldn't be of much use to me yet. I'll have to continue using my Slingbox 350.


I posted this in the other thread.

I tried streaming with my iPhone 5S over LTE and no go. Then I tried my 4S, Jailbroken, with My3G (tricks the app into thinking that it is on WiFi) with 4G and it works pretty good.

For Jailbreakers here, with My3G, I had to set the "Use Direct Flag" to "on", to get it to work.

I have Cox Cable and don't know what is CCI Byte protected so...

Come on 5S jailbreak. I know, it's going to be a long time if ever, for that one.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

_"Out-of-Home Streaming for TiVo Roamio(TM) Users Delivers Live and Recorded Content via Wi-Fi *Anywhere*"_

LIE!

Sorry, but any current definition of streaming "Anywhere" that does not include the worlds most popular and numerous mobile platform, Android, is just 100% a lie.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi said:


> Sorry, but any current definition of streaming "Anywhere" that does not include the worlds most popular and numerous mobile platform, Android, is just 100% a lie.


 I would further argue then that until they support streaming to a web client that just adding Android is not sufficient to validate that statement either.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

Android and Windows support?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

moyekj said:


> I would further argue then that until they support streaming to a web client that just adding Android is not sufficient to validate that statement either.


Agreed.

It is really a huge farce to say "anywhere". There are LOTS of different devices out there. They essentially support only ONE (iOS). Here are just a few NOT supported that people would ask for:

Linux? No
MacOS? No
MS-Windows? No
Android? No
Browser? No
DLNA? No
Wii? No
Xbox? No
PS? No

I have a dozen of various things from the above list and not a single non-TiVo device that will stream TiVo content *LOCALLY*, much less "anywhere".

Oh, let's further expand the lie:

_"TiVo Roamio combines the functionality of a DVR, Apple TV, Roku and Slingbox"_


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Web client... 

I certainly hope this is on the radar screen.

CGI might be looking for a new project soon!


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

If TiVo had ended their PR header/subject with "anywhere on any device" your argument would be valid.



crxssi said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It is really a huge farce to say "anywhere". There are LOTS of different devices out there. They essentially support only ONE (iOS). Here are just a few NOT supported that people would ask for:
> 
> ...


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

mrizzo80 said:


> If TiVo had ended their PR header/subject with "anywhere on any device" your argument would be valid.


Agreed. "Anywhere" is speaking of geography not devices.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

mrizzo80 said:


> If TiVo had ended their PR header/subject with "anywhere on any device" your argument would be valid.


+1


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mrizzo80 said:


> If TiVo had ended their PR header/subject with "anywhere on any device" your argument would be valid.


Perhaps, but that seems to be implied that it is any device. The same way if a company says: "Access your account anywhere using the web!!"

And yet it only works in Internet Explorer, it is a lie (perhaps at least a lie of omission). They don't have to say "Access your account anywhere on the web using any web browser" to be a lie, because the expectation by a typical person reading it would be that at least the major web browsers running on typical devices would be supported.

Other irritating marketing examples:

"Everything in the store is 25% off" except all the things listed later in fine print. Lie.

"Get a free phone!" except you have to sign a contract and pay for it anyway... so it is not free, it is a zero down-payment. Lie.

"Buy one get one free" is an oxymoron- something can't be free if you have a required obligation. It is buy one, get one at no additional cost. Lie.

"Unlimited data!" except there are caps and slowdowns and exceptions. How is that not "limited"? Lie.

I have a huge disdain for slimy marketing drivel.


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

bob61 said:


> No Android OS support? Lame.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


+

The whole world uses iOS, after all.

Odd, the sales figures seem to mock that conclusion.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

alleybj said:


> Streams frequently don't work and are blurry and choppy when they do. Downloads take forever and usually lose the connection before they finish. My tivo network is 6 meg ATT and I'm downloading on a 50 meg comcast network.


Is that the ATT 6Mbps DSL package? If so, then the upload speed is likely too low to support streaming. I think the upload on the 6Mbps DSL package is 768Kbps or 1Mbps. The 50Mbps Comcast network should be fine.


----------



## NeZorf (Oct 22, 2000)

Does 1) streaming & 2) downloading outside the home work when the Roamio is behind a 'Double NAT' network? Hoping it will work and that there is some sort of magic Tivo proxy.

Can someone check their router for any port forwarding / uPnP entries?

TIA


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Still trying to find the sweet spot for "MRV" over LTE. Fastest is watchable, much more than I thought it would be and allows trick play functions almost immediately (its downloading faster than its playing). Hard to get over medium though, it looks great.

Also, a heads-up that OOH downloading also works fine from the Premiere using the stream embedded in the Roamio. In my case, downloading from an Elite using the stream in the Pro.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

NeZorf said:


> Does 1) streaming & 2) downloading outside the home work when the Roamio is behind a 'Double NAT' network? Hoping it will work and that there is some sort of magic Tivo proxy.
> 
> Can someone check their router for any port forwarding / uPnP entries?
> 
> TIA


TiVo does (at least currently) use a proxy. I don't know enough about networking to know if this is what you are looking for though.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2762/


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

NeZorf said:


> Does 1) streaming & 2) downloading outside the home work when the Roamio is behind a 'Double NAT' network? Hoping it will work and that there is some sort of magic Tivo proxy.
> 
> Can someone check their router for any port forwarding / uPnP entries?
> 
> TIA


My router is not uPnP enabled and I didn't set up any port forwarding rules for any of the Tivo or Stream IPs. It just worked.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

crxssi said:


> Perhaps, but that seems to be implied that it is any device.


No, that's what you inferred.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

According to TiVo's support docs, streaming is only supported for CCI=0x0 so users of systems like TWC are out of luck.



> Content with copy protection cannot be streamed using the Out-of-Home Streaming feature. Only non-copy-protected ("0x00-Copy freely") can be viewed. See Questions about copy protection for more information about copy-protection.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

And I, like others, fail to understand why it's ok to stream CCI-protected content in your home and not outside to your own devices. If I didn't know better I'd say Tivo has some backroom agreements with these MSOs not to do so, I don't think it's a CableLabs issue.

They really have some explaining to do here (again), because they keep screwing over people on fascist systems like TWC.


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

crxssi said:


> _"Out-of-Home Streaming for TiVo Roamio(TM) Users Delivers Live and Recorded Content via Wi-Fi *Anywhere*"_
> 
> LIE!


Wipe the spittle off your chin and show some dignity please.

It works perfectly well for the other boys and girls.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Sling is taking a swing at TiVo's new streaming functionality.

http://www.slingbox.com/get/tivo-offer?utm_campaign=tivo-roamio-Oct-2013


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

the android users really need to do their talking with their wallets.

I have the money sitting in my savings account waiting for android support but i'm not buying roamio till it does. I've let them know this at every opportunity both solicited or not.

I'm sick and tired of them 'not getting around' to X. Long time TIVo owner- S1, S1 directivo, S2, S2 directivo, S2DT, HDirectivo, S3, and S4. I'm done at this point not buying the Roamio until they finish something for once. When my S4's die I'll probably go X1 from comcast at this point.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

morac said:


> Sling is taking a swing at TiVo's new streaming functionality.
> 
> http://www.slingbox.com/get/tivo-offer?utm_campaign=tivo-roamio-Oct-2013


Excellent. We need this competition to keep innovation coming. Does Anyone know if Slingbox is subject to the Copy once byte (or whatever it's called) that Tivo Out of home streaming is that zealous cable operators use to prevent consumer control of content? Seems like that is the most important distinction.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mr_smits said:


> Excellent. We need this competition to keep innovation coming. Does Anyone know if Slingbox is subject to the Copy once byte (or whatever it's called) that Tivo Out of home streaming is that zealous cable operators use to prevent consumer control of content? Seems like that is the most important distinction.


As far as I am aware, they are not subject to ANY restrictions on type of content streaming... at least on the mid and low models, because they are analog  (Component connection).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mr_smits said:


> Excellent. We need this competition to keep innovation coming. Does Anyone know if Slingbox is subject to the Copy once byte (or whatever it's called) that Tivo Out of home streaming is that zealous cable operators use to prevent consumer control of content? Seems like that is the most important distinction.


 No restrictions. Shockingly in the link above they don't mention that critical nugget.
I will add too that Slingbox captures can be saved as *unencrypted* H.264 video (in real time), regardless of the CCI byte, something that can't be done with the TiVo method.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

moyekj said:


> No restrictions. Shockingly in the link above they don't mention that critical nugget. I will add too that Slingbox captures can be saved as *unencrypted* H.264 video (in real time), regardless of the CCI byte, something that can't be done with the TiVo method.


I'm pretty sure Sling encrypts their streams.

The chart is wrong in one aspect. TiVo's Margret confirmed that it does do adaptive bit rates.

Sling recently added airplay to their SlingPlayer iOS app. That brings a large number of major apps (Netflix, Amazon, HBO, SlingPlayer) that support airplay. I wonder why TiVo is still restricting it?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

morac said:


> The chart is wrong in one aspect. TiVo's Margret confirmed that it does do adaptive bit rates.


TiVo uses an HLS stream, specifically designed for adaptive bit rate. (Also why android has been difficult)



morac said:


> Sling recently added airplay to their SlingPlayer iOS app. That brings a large number of major apps (Netflix, Amazon, HBO, SlingPlayer) that support airplay. I wonder why TiVo is still restricting it?


Two thoughts:

1) It seems like TiVo is ultra conservative when interpreting the cable labs rules and their relationship with MSO's

2) competition with the mini.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

morac said:


> I'm pretty sure Sling encrypts their streams.


Sling output can be captured unencrypted with Slingbox Pro models and later. See:
Capturing Slingbox 350/500 video

http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/slingbox_capture/


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bradleys said:


> 1) It seems like TiVo is ultra conservative when interpreting the cable labs rules and their relationship with MSO's


Yep, that is the big one. TiVo has a LOT to lose compared to Slingbox if they don't walk the thin/tight line.


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

So I have no idea how to get this to work but OOH does not work for me. Watch on Phone is grayed out when I switch WIFI off and go on LTE. When I switch WIFI back on, no problem can start a recording and watch.

Slingbox hooked up to my Mini works just fine though.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

NJguy said:


> So I have no idea how to get this to work but OOH does not work for me. Watch on Phone is grayed out when I switch WIFI off and go on LTE. When I switch WIFI back on, no problem can start a recording and watch. Slingbox hooked up to my Mini works just fine though.


That's because it doesn't support cellular connections, WiFi only.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

NJguy said:


> So I have no idea how to get this to work but OOH does not work for me. Watch on Phone is grayed out when I switch WIFI off and go on LTE. When I switch WIFI back on, no problem can start a recording and watch.
> 
> Slingbox hooked up to my Mini works just fine though.


bradleys posted a workaround, see thread linked below...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510477

Direct streaming via LTE is slated for release next year.


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

Goober96 said:


> That's because it doesn't support cellular connections, WiFi only.


My bad. Thanks for clarifying. You know, I thought that I read that but I spaced. I was able to use my phone's LTE as a WiFi hotspot for my iPad and it worked just as it should. Very cool....but my Slingbox connected to my Mini still does the job with every channel.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Weirdly, OOH transfer is more stable than transfers within my home network.

I transferred a 30 min sitcom via OOH without problem (just very slow). But then back home, transferring a 1 hr show a full quality fails with about 5 min remaining. It takes several retries and a reconnection of the app to finish off.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

TWC customer here, with only a Premiere for now. If what I see with kttmg, 95% of programs can not be copied or moved, so I assume any streaming would be the same, is that right? yay TWC


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

gigaguy said:


> TWC customer here, with only a Premiere for now. If what I see with kttmg, 95% of programs can not be copied or moved, so I assume any streaming would be the same, is that right? yay TWC


In home streaming would work, out of home streaming would not.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I haven't see this answered yet, but would OOH streaming essentially take up one of the Roamio's 6 tuners (if available) and not affect the current viewer of the box while at home & watching?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

buscuitboy said:


> I haven't see this answered yet, but would OOH streaming essentially take up one of the Roamio's 6 tuners (if available) and not affect the current viewer of the box while at home & watching?


It is kind of ugly the way it works now but if you want to view live programming it will actually start recording it to stream it to you. But it doesn't affect the person using the TiVo. However, you can view recordings without any weird side affects. Hopefully they find a way around the auto record to view live tv issue.


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

Just got my Roamio over the weekend and setup OOH streaming last night. Using my iPad at work today, I can see all the recorded shows on the Tivo and when I start the record/streaming, it actually starts recording on the Tivo, but it won't stream the content to me. I can see all existing content on the Tivo (as well as the newly recording one), and I can delete and manage the recordings, but nothing will stream. I keep getting "There was a problem connecting to your streaming device". 

I run a pretty tight firewall and no UPNP. Is there any port forwarding that needs to be in place to get this to work? I can't find any port info listed anywhere.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

JonHB said:


> I run a pretty tight firewall and no UPNP. Is there any port forwarding that needs to be in place to get this to work? I can't find any port info listed anywhere.


Currently, TiVo is relying on UPNP for automatic port forwarding to work. Here's a screenshot from Stream Sysinfo page (http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo) which has some port forwarding related information.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9865387#post9865387









i.e. You possibly can get things working without UPNP by manually forwarding ports 49151 & 49152 in router setup.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

I can now confirm that the software update was required as I can now do OOH on my Premieres as well.


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

moyekj said:


> i.e. You possibly can get things working without UPNP by manually forwarding ports 49151 & 49152 in router setup.


Tried this and not currently working. I'm starting to wonder if changing the Tivo IP address affects this. After I setup the IOS clients, I was having some networking issues and noticed that the Roamio had picked up an address that was in my static range which was conflicting with one of my Ubiquiti Unifi devices. I changed the Roamio to a static IP address after that and possibly I need to re-run the in-home setup on my IOS devices again. I'll try that tonight.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

JonHB said:


> Tried this and not currently working. I'm starting to wonder if changing the Tivo IP address affects this. After I setup the IOS clients, I was having some networking issues and noticed that the Roamio had picked up an address that was in my static range which was conflicting with one of my Ubiquiti Unifi devices. I changed the Roamio to a static IP address after that and possibly I need to re-run the in-home setup on my IOS devices again. I'll try that tonight.


Also note that the Roamio IP address is not the same as the stream IP address. There are 2 ip addresses per Roamio. So you will need to setup the stream ip.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

JonHB said:


> Tried this and not currently working. I'm starting to wonder if changing the Tivo IP address affects this. After I setup the IOS clients, I was having some networking issues and noticed that the Roamio had picked up an address that was in my static range which was conflicting with one of my Ubiquiti Unifi devices. I changed the Roamio to a static IP address after that and possibly I need to re-run the in-home setup on my IOS devices again. I'll try that tonight.


 As rainwater points out above there are 2 IP addresses - the Stream gets its own IP. When you setup forwarding did you forward to the Stream or Roamio IP?


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

rsnaider said:


> I can now confirm that the software update was required as I can now do OOH on my Premieres as well.


I have a 4-tuner Premiere. So, you are saying that if I get a stand alone TiVo Stream to add to it, I will essentially be able to do out-of-home slingbox like streaming with my Premiere, correct?

If so, I would think/hope it would also work with a 2-tuner Premiere & stream as well, but maybe not.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

buscuitboy said:


> I have a 4-tuner Premiere. So, you are saying that if I get a stand alone TiVo Stream to add to it, I will this essentially be able to do out-of-home slingbox like streaming with my Premiere, correct?


The standalone streams have not been updated for OOH yet. I can only guess they should work the same way but until they are updated we do not officially know.


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

moyekj said:


> As rainwater points out above there are 2 IP addresses - the Stream gets its own IP. When you setup forwarding did you forward to the Stream or Roamio IP?


Interesting... When I setup the static IP, it only asked for one address. I did not notice there being a second place for another static address. I was a bit miffed that when set to DHCP that it was using an address that was NOT in my DHCP range.

I just did an NMAP scan of my network and it looks like the Roamio grabbed a second address that is again in my static range. There is only one DHCP server on my network (Windows server 2008) and it is not giving out the addresses that the Tivo is trying to use.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes unfortunately TiVo did not provide any way to assign static IP to the Stream.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

moyekj said:


> Yes unfortunately TiVo did not provide any way to assign static IP to the Stream.


Which is a big, fat, stupid "DUH" move on TiVo's part and will make troubleshooting a nightmare.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi said:


> Which is a big, fat, stupid "DUH" move on TiVo's part and will make troubleshooting a nightmare.


 I'm not too bothered about it since I use DHCP + reservations in my router setup. So for case of Roamio I have 2 DHCP reservations set such that my Roamio and Stream each get a fixed IP. Every permanent device on my LAN gets a named reservation so I know exactly what's what but without the bother of having to deal with static IP assignments.


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone having issues downloading over LTE? I can never get it to download a complete show to my iphone, and it is super slow. I'm using the basic setting, so the file size is about 175MB.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

RustySTL said:


> Anyone having issues downloading over LTE? I can never get it to download a complete show to my iphone, and it is super slow. I'm using the basic setting, so the file size is about 175MB.


What is your internet provider upload speed? Not having any problems downloading over LTE but the speeds can vary greatly depending on location and congestion.


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

moyekj said:


> I'm not too bothered about it since I use DHCP + reservations in my router setup. So for case of Roamio I have 2 DHCP reservations set such that my Roamio and Stream each get a fixed IP. Every permanent device on my LAN gets a named reservation so I know exactly what's what but without the bother of having to deal with static IP assignments.


I used this method last night to ensure the Tivo used the two specific IP's I wanted and it's now working fine. They're definitely using a tunnel configuration as I did not need to put any forwarding in place for OOH streaming.

Tivo - please add static options for BOTH ip addresses, or at a minimum, use two consecutive ones if the first is specified. Leaving the stream on DHCP while the base IP is fixed is dumb. Also figure out why the Tivo was using IP's that were not assigned via DHCP.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

JonHB said:


> I used this method last night to ensure the Tivo used the two specific IP's I wanted and it's now working fine. They're definitely using a tunnel configuration as I did not need to put any forwarding in place for OOH streaming.


 You still have UPNP disabled? If so then I'm not sure how they do automatic forwarding?


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

crxssi said:


> Which is a big, fat, stupid "DUH" move on TiVo's part and will make troubleshooting a nightmare.


You could do a static lease by MAC address. Then the stream would also have the same IP provided via DHCP.

Nevermind, didn't see the dhcp reservation postings


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jwbelcher said:


> You could do a static lease by MAC address. Then the stream would also have the same IP provided via DHCP.
> 
> Nevermind, didn't see the dhcp reservation postings


No, they should still have the option. It is plain *stupid* to have the ability to set a static address on the main Roamio but not the built-in stream. I have NEVER seen a product do that before.

You can simulate something similar with DHCP assignments, but it is more complex and many more steps making setup, troubleshooting, and support all more difficult.


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

Devx said:


> What is your internet provider upload speed? Not having any problems downloading over LTE but the speeds can vary greatly depending on location and congestion.


It's a quoted 2Mbps, but I usually get more than that. Seems like it will start to download and then it disconnects and the download stops or says it's failed.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

crxssi said:


> No, they should still have the option. It is plain *stupid* to have the ability to set a static address on the main Roamio but not the built-in stream. I have NEVER seen a product do that before.
> 
> You can simulate something similar with DHCP assignments, but it is more complex and many more steps making setup, troubleshooting, and support all more difficult.


Is this something that can be rectified with a software update? There are always things that don't make the cut in the first release. The amount of people wanting a static IP is probably incredibly small.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> Is this something that can be rectified with a software update? There are always things that don't make the cut in the first release. The amount of people wanting a static IP is probably incredibly small.


 The standalone Stream which has been around quite a bit longer than Roamio internal Stream also doesn't have ability to configure static IP.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mrizzo80 said:


> Is this something that can be rectified with a software update?


Quite likely.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

crxssi said:


> No, they should still have the option. It is plain *stupid* to have the ability to set a static address on the main Roamio but not the built-in stream. I have NEVER seen a product do that before.
> 
> You can simulate something similar with DHCP assignments, but it is more complex and many more steps making setup, troubleshooting, and support all more difficult.


Agree that static should have been made an option, but it's dirt-simple to allocate a static DHCP res on aftermarket router firmware such as Tomato. It's not many more steps and involves no troubleshooting.

I always use regular DHCP for my Tivos and have no issues, but agree that it could be an issue for streaming if uPNP is not working or disabled.


----------



## DonnieZ (Feb 12, 2007)

As I figured, this feature is overhyped and fails to deliver due to TiVo's restraints in regard to copy protected content.

If I can't stream ALL of my content outside of the home, it doesn't offer what Slingbox does. I don't want to be in a position to watch something only to find out that Comcast starts setting the CP flag on more content and I'm SOL. With my Slingbox, I don't have that restriction. I can watch what I want, when I want, wherever I want. The only downside to the Slingbox is that it sucks up the video output of one of my TiVo units. It's total crap now that if I record a movie off of HBO I can't watch it in the bedroom - transfer prohibited.

Is this same restriction in regard to copy protected content in place with a TiVo Mini? If so, it somewhat puts a damper on my master plan of replacing my two TiVo HD units with a Roamio Plus in the front room and a Mini in the bedroom.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

> The only downside to the Slingbox is that it sucks up the video output of one of my TiVo units


It does not use one of your video outputs. You can have a Roamio in the Family Room, a Mini in the bedroom and kitchen all on different live TV channels and still be watching something different on an IOS device remotely.

Somebody will chime in and give a maximum number of streams allowed, I have seen a lot of numbers bandied about...

But, I know the TiVo can handle six live streams at one time plus a couple of recorded content streams before it caps out. (Your internal network bandwidth is most likely going to be the limiting factor before you run out of streams)

EDIT:

I may not have answered your actual question, let me try again. Copy protected content is restricted from external streaming only. Internal streaming is allowed to both IOS and Mini receivers.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Outside of the house experience for streaming is completely different from inside of the house, where streaming your recordings is unrestricted.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

DonnieZ said:


> Is this same restriction in regard to copy protected content in place with a TiVo Mini? If so, it somewhat puts a damper on my master plan of replacing my two TiVo HD units with a Roamio Plus in the front room and a Mini in the bedroom.


No. Mini uses MRS (streaming), not MRV (copying), so is not affected by CCI flag.

I have a Slingbox 350 but still considering getting an iPad Air for out of home streaming because there are some advantages over the Sling solution:
* If you have a very poor connection there is nothing you can do with Sling - it will look really bad or constantly stall making things unwatchable. With the Stream solution you can set it to download for a while to build up a buffer and then start watching and the quality will still be one of the 3 pre-defined quality levels.
* Again for poor connections the Slingbox 350 can take up to 20 seconds or so to respond to a button press while I'm hearing the iOS app response is pretty close to real time, so trick play is much more seamless compared to Sling.
* Slingbox requires you take control of the box, so that box can't be used by someone else while Sling is in use. With Stream solution everything happens in the background.
* With Slingbox you are restricted to whatever box it is connected to. With Stream solution any series 4 or higher unit on the network can be streamed from.

The Sling has some advantages such as much higher quality captures possible, not affected by any copy protection nonsense, and can be connected to any box that has analog outputs, but I wouldn't rule out the Stream as a useless solution in comparison.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Internal streaming is allowed to both IOS and Mini receivers.


I tried to watch a recorded CNET podcast on my iPad inside my house but I got an error msg. that it was copy protected and could not be displayed--bummer. I thought you can see all content within your network.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

A J Ricaud said:


> I tried to watch a recorded CNET podcast on my iPad inside my house but I got an error msg. that it was copy protected and could not be displayed--bummer. I thought you can see all content within your network.


You can see all Live or recorded Cable TV content. Podcasts or Amazon downloads are restricted to only the box to which they were downloaded.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

tatergator1 said:


> You can see all Live or recorded Cable TV content. Podcasts or Amazon downloads are restricted to only the box to which they were downloaded.


 Plus I'll add that any H.264 content also cannot be viewed at all currently with Stream solution, copy protected or not.


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

moyekj said:


> You still have UPNP disabled? If so then I'm not sure how they do automatic forwarding?


Had to go do some sleuthing on this. I'm using a Ubiquiti Edge Router that I thought was not using UPNP, but as it turns out, it is now enabled. I'm thinking one of my firmware updates slipped this in.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

RustySTL said:


> It's a quoted 2Mbps, but I usually get more than that. Seems like it will start to download and then it disconnects and the download stops or says it's failed.


Does in home streaming work? A few others are reporting problems too but I really think they are network related, either the internet provider or LTE coverage/congestion. I'm also wondering if Tivo's proxy server isn't making things worse for some people and if some of these connection issues might subside once direct connections are enabled.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

moyekj said:


> No. Mini uses MRS (streaming), not MRV (copying), so is not affected by CCI flag.
> 
> I have a Slingbox 350 but still considering getting an iPad Air for out of home streaming because there are some advantages over the Sling solution:
> * If you have a very poor connection there is nothing you can do with Sling - it will look really bad or constantly stall making things unwatchable. With the Stream solution you can set it to download for a while to build up a buffer and then start watching and the quality will still be one of the 3 pre-defined quality levels.
> ...


Most importantly, Slingbox doesn't offer the download option. That's a big one for me as I don't have to have a solid internet connection the entire time I'm watching. On my commute I frequently will download beforehand to watch on the bus since I'll usually lose a good cell signal periodically during the way.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

NYHeel said:


> Most importantly, Slingbox doesn't offer the download option. That's a big one for me as I don't have to have a solid internet connection the entire time I'm watching. On my commute I frequently will download beforehand to watch on the bus since I'll usually lose a good cell signal periodically during the way.


 If you use a laptop as a client note that you can capture Sllingbox stream unencrypted to a file for Slingbox Pro or later models (kmttg added that capability recently). So you can let capture build up and then start watching while it's still capturing. But for Slingbox clients in general yes it's an issue.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> It does not use one of your video outputs. You can have a Roamio in the Family Room, a Mini in the bedroom and kitchen all on different live TV channels and still be watching something different on an IOS device remotely.
> 
> Somebody will chime in and give a maximum number of streams allowed, I have seen a lot of numbers bandied about...
> 
> ...


He was talking about the downsides of using a Slingbox, NOT the Stream.

Read:

*"The only downside to the Slingbox is that it sucks up the video output of one of my TiVo units"*


----------



## LostInTheTrees (Nov 1, 2013)

When traveling I carry an iPad and an HDMI cable with adapter. I stream Netflix or others and connect the iPad thru HDMI to the room's TV. This mostly works great, but some services restrict the use of HDMI on the iPad. The Comcast XFinity app was one of these. Most shows would allow streaming to the iPad, but would not allow the video to be sent through HDMI.

Before I spend a lot of $$$ on Roamio, can someone confirm that the Roamio streaming app will NOT restrict use of HDMI output from the iPad?

I simply can't stomach broadcast TV anymore, at all. I even watch football games from recordings.

-Bob


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

LostInTheTrees said:


> When traveling I carry an iPad and an HDMI cable with adapter. I stream Netflix or others and connect the iPad thru HDMI to the room's TV. This mostly works great, but some services restrict the use of HDMI on the iPad. The Comcast XFinity app was one of these. Most shows would allow streaming to the iPad, but would not allow the video to be sent through HDMI.
> 
> Before I spend a lot of $$$ on Roamio, can someone confirm that the Roamio streaming app will NOT restrict use of HDMI output from the iPad?
> 
> ...


I think I read elsewhere that the output was restricted on both airplay and hdmi.


----------



## LostInTheTrees (Nov 1, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> I think I read elsewhere that the output was restricted on both airplay and hdmi.


Can anyone confirm this? Tivo has lost a $1000 sale to me if they have crippled OOH viewing.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Besides cellular support, I wish TiVo would add an "audio only" mode for streaming which would allow for the device screen to be turned off and continue to stream. I use this mode extensively with Slingplayer and set it as the default on my phone.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

LostInTheTrees said:


> Can anyone confirm this? Tivo has lost a $1000 sale to me if they have crippled OOH viewing.


I'm pretty sure the TiVo app does not support AirPlay or HDMI output, unfortunately.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

crxssi said:


> No, they should still have the option. It is plain *stupid* to have the ability to set a static address on the main Roamio but not the built-in stream. I have NEVER seen a product do that before.
> 
> You can simulate something similar with DHCP assignments, but it is more complex and many more steps making setup, troubleshooting, and support all more difficult.


At the PHY level there is only one connection, so I believe that there has to be some IP translation (VLAN) to get the integrated stream assigned an IP because the MAC address of the Stream (to the rest of the network) is the MAC of the PHY on the unit. Because of that handoff it is probably more difficult to allow a stream to have its own setting. You'd probably need to add a second PHY (added cost) to make that happen. Then you'd get people complaining about having to have two network connections.



LostInTheTrees said:


> Before I spend a lot of $$$ on Roamio, can someone confirm that the Roamio streaming app will NOT restrict use of HDMI output from the iPad?


The Tivo app does not allow streaming out of the HDMI app. To do this you need to jailbreak your iOS device.


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

Austin Bike said:


> At the PHY level there is only one connection, so I believe that there has to be some IP translation (VLAN) to get the integrated stream assigned an IP because the MAC address of the Stream (to the rest of the network) is the MAC of the PHY on the unit. Because of that handoff it is probably more difficult to allow a stream to have its own setting. You'd probably need to add a second PHY (added cost) to make that happen. Then you'd get people complaining about having to have two network connections.


There are two MAC addresses on the single interface. If you leave it as DHCP and want to use reservations, you can setup 2 different reservations.


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

New iOS update today. Hopefully it'll fix some of the issues people were having. My OOH streaming worked great the first week or so, but had some issues on Sunday night. It wouldn't connect to my stream, and it took awhile to redo setup. Last night it started working again after several tries.


----------

